# balance problems



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Easiest way to improve balance is to get a balance ball. The more air you put in it the more you will have to work at keeping balanced on it. Start off beside something you can grab to stabilize yourself. Work up to being able to kneel on it and play catch with someone. Throwing and catching while balancing gets you doing it automatically.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have a Wii, get a Wii Fit with the balance board. I just got one and it is AMAZING! They have lots of balance exercises.

Also, yoga is great for developing balance and developing your core (which is what helps improve your balance).


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Pilates is also great for that... and bareback riding. We are discussing that here at the moment:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/who-your-equestrian-idol-438658/page4/


----------

